# NSW State Nomination List Updated July 2019 is Out



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list

List is out folks

Need to understand limited, low, medium etc. in bit more detai


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Do we have to submit new EOI or they will still look at the old ones? 

Thanks for sharing this awesome news.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Do we have to submit new EOI or they will still look at the old ones?
> 
> Thanks for sharing this awesome news.


Existing ones will be considered unless expired. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Need to understand limited, low, medium etc. in bit more detai


Yes, if someone can explain!


----------



## RT_2019 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Yes, if someone can explain!


From availability, what i understand is job availability in NSW, or Occupation demand in NSW. Low means less and high means high. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Availability word is confusing us all. 

It could be - 
i. Low number of jobs available
ii. Low number of visa quota

or anything else.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Simple Excel Analysis 

High	12
Limited	120
Low	36
Medium	18

Total 186


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

bahlv said:


> Simple Excel Analysis
> 
> High	12
> Limited	120
> ...


Analysis on what? The occupation list?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Analysis on what? The occupation list?


Yup

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

If we already working in different states in Australia, what are our chances of getting 190 invite from NSW?

P.S. I am currently working in Perth. 



bahlv said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list
> 
> ...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

anuragkhetan said:


> Availability word is confusing us all.
> 
> It could be -
> i. Low number of jobs available
> ...


It will be low Visa quota only
The basis of that will be low jobs available 
But for management consultant I dont see loads of applicants so should be safe at 80-85 maybe 
But not sure about anything now

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Baljeet20186 (Mar 16, 2019)

What is the additional condition now?

Thanks,
Baljeet


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list
> 
> ...


It is clearly written on their website. Availability will change depending on the filling of quota by applicants. This is initial availability but it might change once they start inviting Applicants in coming days/months. Higher the availability, more are your chances to get invite for SS. :amen:

======
This year we have introduced a system to show the availability of occupations for nomination by NSW. We will update this regularly to reflect any changes, including the filling of an occupation’s quota. Although an occupation may be available, this does not guarantee nomination.
======


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

I do have same question. One of the criteria could be, live and work in state for 2 years from the start of grant. Experts here can provide more info.



Baljeet20186 said:


> What is the additional condition now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Baljeet


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.

These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


----------



## arsalanghazal (Jan 15, 2018)

bahlv said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list
> 
> ...



No Engineering Technologist (233914) included? or is there any chance for ET in coming months for NSW ?


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I am confused about the availability ranking order:
Is it Limited > Low or Low > Limited ?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

teentitan12 said:


> Hi guys. I am confused about the availability ranking order:
> Is it Limited > Low or Low > Limited ?


Low > Limited


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bhowalamit said:


> Low > Limited




Yes - Max occupations are limited so seems low is better than limited


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

bahlv said:


> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ion/nsw-skilled-occupations-list/nsw-489-list
> 
> ...



Hi All,


I am serious dilemma now, please help me friends. Currently I see 261314 (Software tester) is included in current NSW list and it. Coming to my history I have 70 points (exclu SS) recently applied under 261313 and submitted EOI's for 189/NSW/VIC. I already have ACS under 261314 (expires in March'2020) and waited 1 year for not getting invited, recently withdrew EOI's under 261314(VIC) and again assessed under 261313, got + ve and applied.

My questions are
1) Will my ACS for 261314 still be valid until it expires March 2020? or it's voided after 261313 is assessed. I have 2 separate ACS ids and paid 2 times ACS charges.
2) If ACS is valid for 261314, Shall I create another EOI under 261314 and wait on it too. 

With this I would be having 261313(189/NSW/VIC) & If created 261314(NSW/VIC)

Will it be fine. Please advise me on this.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

etadaking said:


> Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.
> 
> The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.
> 
> These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


Does this mean that it is a prerequisite to live in NSW for some occupations to be nominated, meaning they will NOT invite offshore candidates on these occupations?!

Can someone explain? 
in the table of occupations, "Software Engineer" is listed with additional criteria, so this requirement will apply to software engineers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am serious dilemma now, please help me friends. Currently I see 261314 (Software tester) is included in current NSW list and it. Coming to my history I have 70 points (exclu SS) recently applied under 261313 and submitted EOI's for 189/NSW/VIC. I already have ACS under 261314 (expires in March'2020) and waited 1 year for not getting invited, recently withdrew EOI's under 261314(VIC) and again assessed under 261313, got + ve and applied.
> ...


1. It’s still valid till mar 2020
2. Yes
You can withdraw the nsw 190 261313 as its useless

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Does this mean that it is a prerequisite to live in NSW for some occupations to be nominated, meaning they will NOT invite offshore candidates on these occupations?!
> 
> Can someone explain?
> in the table of occupations, "Software Engineer" is listed with additional criteria, so this requirement will apply to software engineers.


That’s correct
Offshore 261313 will not get invited under nsw 190

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. It’s still valid till mar 2020
> 2. Yes
> You can withdraw the nsw 190 261313 as its useless
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
1 Final question, withdraw 261313 or just update existing EOI with 261314? Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB.
> 1 Final question, withdraw 261313 or just update existing EOI with 261314? Please suggest.


If it’s an old EOI, withdraw it, and submit a new one
if it’s fairly new then edit it
What’s the big deal 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> If it’s an old EOI, withdraw it, and submit a new one
> if it’s fairly new then edit it
> What’s the big deal
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your valuable time in walking through, btw it's a 2 months old EOI, anyways I get DOE update in 5 days from now with experience hitting maximum. It reaches to 75+5 with PTE 20. Hope I get some invite at least this time on this new change. 


What do you reckon on this brother?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB for your valuable time in walking through, btw it's a 2 months old EOI, anyways I get DOE update in 5 days from now with experience hitting maximum. It reaches to 75+5 with PTE 20. Hope I get some invite at least this time on this new change.
> 
> 
> What do you reckon on this brother?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi,

Looking at today's situation for NSW, it seems software tester will get invite easily.

Currently my job code is 261313. Can I get it reassess to 261314?
I am a software engineer and all my role and responsibility letter contains designation as "Software Engineer". 

Does changing the job code will have any issues in later stages?

P.S. I am having 80 points(including SS) fro NSW (PTE 20)




shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I am serious dilemma now, please help me friends. Currently I see 261314 (Software tester) is included in current NSW list and it. Coming to my history I have 70 points (exclu SS) recently applied under 261313 and submitted EOI's for 189/NSW/VIC. I already have ACS under 261314 (expires in March'2020) and waited 1 year for not getting invited, recently withdrew EOI's under 261314(VIC) and again assessed under 261313, got + ve and applied.
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking at today's situation for NSW, it seems software tester will get invite easily.
> 
> ...


This is what is called reverse brain drain

In the past few years , most software tester who had automation testing RnR got themselves assessed as software engineers

Now software engineers want to get assessed as testers
It’s a full circle

Till yesterday software tester 261314 was a graveyard Anzsco code and today it is the hottest code

Cheers


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

*mydearcheskie*

I am really pleased to see that Marketing Specialist is now back on the list for both 190 and 489. I have an active EOI since June 2018 with 80 points so I am hoping to get an invite soon. Just a question hoping someone could answer, historically, once they release the list of skilled occupations, do they automatically start rolling out invites or just like SA for instance, they release the SOL ahead, like 1-2 weeks in advance and announce that they will open the applications on a certain date? Thanks in advance!


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi NB,

yes Sir, Can you please suggest what should I do in this case now?





NB said:


> This is what is called reverse brain drain
> 
> In the past few years , most software tester who had automation testing RnR got themselves assessed as software engineers
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mydearcheskie said:


> I am really pleased to see that Marketing Specialist is now back on the list for both 190 and 489. I have an active EOI since June 2018 with 80 points so I am hoping to get an invite soon. Just a question hoping someone could answer, historically, once they release the list of skilled occupations, do they automatically start rolling out invites or just like SA for instance, they release the SOL ahead, like 1-2 weeks in advance and announce that they will open the applications on a certain date? Thanks in advance!


SA invites have a very different process
Once they open up the invitation website, it’s a game of fastest fingers first
If you applied early, you will get the invite irrespective of your points or experience as long as you meet the basic criteria 

That’s not how nsw works
You cannot apply to their website directly
You lodge an EOI in Skillselect and wait
They will take their own sweet time and invite applicants whom they feel are needed in the state not necessarily in the order of the EOI lodge date or points

There is no confirmed date by which they will start issuing invites or the frequency even after they start

You have to just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> yes Sir, Can you please suggest what should I do in this case now?


Try your luck

But personally I feel that this code has crept in by oversight and I don’t expect too many invites, if at all

Cheers


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

NB said:


> SA invites have a very different process
> Once they open up the invitation website, it’s a game of fastest fingers first
> If you applied early, you will get the invite irrespective of your points or experience as long as you meet the basic criteria
> 
> ...


In that case, it's really just a waiting game for now. Thanks for your insights NB, I appreciate it.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

@NB can i PM you if you don't mind?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhassan said:


> @NB can i PM you if you don't mind?


Unless it’s a personal issue which cannot be posted on the forum, I don’t appreciate PMs

Cheers


----------



## niteshtak12 (Jun 7, 2019)

Now Victoria's cutoff would go up even further, hope the additional clause is temporary.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is there any chance to get an invite for Interior designer from NSW-190 visa at 70 points?


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

What is the current cutoff for interior designer?


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

I see that the Database administrator profile is set to limited for NSW. Does that mean they are going to send fewer invites? What points are they looking for?


----------



## arju99 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi guys,
After new nomination criteria being introduced by NSW, what is the chances of inviting Registered Nurse with 65+5 points? (Meets eligibility criteria)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arju99 said:


> Hi guys,
> After new nomination criteria being introduced by NSW, what is the chances of inviting Registered Nurse with 65+5 points? (Meets eligibility criteria)


No one can predict a state sponsorship 
As nsw has also made it clear, meeting the criteria doesn’t mean invite

Nurses are in high demand all over Australia as the number of aged are growing dramatically 

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arcamillus said:


> I see that the Database administrator profile is set to limited for NSW. Does that mean they are going to send fewer invites? What points are they looking for?


High > low > limited

It’s not rocket science to see that the number of invites will be in proportion to the perceived demand theoretically 

How it actually pans out, let’s see 
Cheers


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

How can I get to know the current cut off for interior designer?


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

According to NSW’s updated list. No Engineering technologist is available and Is there any chances for Engineering technologist to be added in future?
Looking forward to a reply.
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> How can I get to know the current cut off for interior designer?


There are no cutoff in state sponsorship like 189
The states are free to invite someone with just 60 points and not invite some one with 100 points in the same Anzsco code

The states are very opaque on how any why they issue invites

You have to submit the EOI in Skillselect and wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> There are no cutoff in state sponsorship like 189
> The states are free to invite someone with just 60 points and not invite some one with 100 points in the same Anzsco code
> 
> The states are very opaque on how any why they issue invites
> ...


Hi NB, 

I read in an earlier post by you that NSW has some pattern of invites, like they send on Friday or something. Was it Friday like twice a month or something? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I read in an earlier post by you that NSW has some pattern of invites, like they send on Friday or something. Was it Friday like twice a month or something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It was not a pattern as such

It was just an observation that nsw was issuing preinvites on Fridays was more then on any other weekday

It’s not as if they were issuing every Friday only and not on any other day

Applicants just clutch at straws to release their frustration 

Cheers


----------



## teentitan12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I submitted 189 and 190 NSW on the same EOI earlier last month. Does that affect my chance to get 190 nomination? Do I need to submit a separated EOI for 190 NSW to increase chance of invitation?

If it does not affect anything, then I preferred to leave it like that because I am OK for either of them (189 + 190)


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> It was not a pattern as such
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Any ICT Business Analyst waiting for NSW 2019-20 invite, please PM me. I will make a separate whatsapp group to track the progress.

P.S. - do not junk my mail box. Only eligible applicants as per NSW criteria for 261111 job code should ping me.


----------



## tompelsama (Jul 5, 2019)

Looks promising but, let's see. still waiting to get an invite for Developer Programmer with 75 points. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

The have confirmed over that the first invite round will be in July

Also confirmed that low means the availability is low but getting an invite is dependent on the number of EoIs in the system and what kind of points these are at 

So "High" availability occupations with more competition means longer wait may be.. Also they prioritize high PTE scores.. Lot of grey areas...


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

bahlv said:


> The have confirmed over that the first invite round will be in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you check info about invite rounds ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mandrakem87 said:


> Where did you check info about invite rounds ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



A freind emailed them and they responded


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi Guys!

Regarding the new NSW occupations list...I have 75 points (including SS) under Job code 135112. 190 is open now (was closed last year).

My question is:
I already lodged my visa in Jan under 489 SA and have been waiting for the grant since. 

Can I apply for EOI now under NSW? And would that mean I'd have to withdraw my existing application (and lose the money paid in fees)? 

My english scores are 90 in PTE and I fancy some chance of an invite.

Not sure what the gamble entails! But I'd prefer 190 over 489 any day...


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Regarding the new NSW occupations list...I have 75 points (including SS) under Job code 135112. 190 is open now (was closed last year).
> 
> ...


Is it low medium or high?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabah Ahmed (Jan 8, 2019)

I am working & living in Brisbane, Queensland on 457 Subclass. I applied for NSW 190 and 489 Subclass for Systems Administrators(262113) role with 80 & 85 points respectively today. There is no additional criteria mentioned against this code(like onshore applicant should be residing in NSW for at least 1 year). One friend of mine said, even though there is no additional criteria, they give preference to onshore applicant who have been staying in NSW. So, they will reject my application based on this ground. I am bit disappointed after hearing this as I waited for this job code for long. I will appreciate if someone can throw some light on this.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Is it low medium or high?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It says medium  And no additional criteria. 

What say?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Regarding the new NSW occupations list...I have 75 points (including SS) under Job code 135112. 190 is open now (was closed last year).
> 
> ...


You can have both applications running in parallel if you want, but that’s of no use
You will loose the 489 visa applications fees
There is no question of any gamble
You don’t have to withdraw the 489 at any stage if you so want

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sabah Ahmed said:


> I am working & living in Brisbane, Queensland on 457 Subclass. I applied for NSW 190 and 489 Subclass for Systems Administrators(262113) role with 80 & 85 points respectively today. There is no additional criteria mentioned against this code(like onshore applicant should be residing in NSW for at least 1 year). One friend of mine said, even though there is no additional criteria, they give preference to onshore applicant who have been staying in NSW. So, they will reject my application based on this ground. I am bit disappointed after hearing this as I waited for this job code for long. I will appreciate if someone can throw some light on this.


How the states issue invites is very opaque
No matter what they say, there is a lot of subjectivity in issuing invites

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can have both applications running in parallel if you want, but that’s of no use
> You will loose the 489 visa applications fees
> There is no question of any gamble
> You don’t have to withdraw the 489 at any stage if you so want
> ...



Hmmm rite...does that mean if I get the 489 grant next month, I can still have the 190 application process going?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hmmm rite...does that mean if I get the 489 grant next month, I can still have the 190 application process going?


Whether you get the grant or not, you can have the 190 process running parallelly
Immigration is a money guzzling exercise and the department is ready to accept all the fees you are ready to pay

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Whether you get the grant or not, you can have the 190 process running parallelly
> Immigration is a money guzzling exercise and the department is ready to accept all the fees you are ready to pay
> 
> Cheers



Thanks mate!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Whether you get the grant or not, you can have the 190 process running parallelly
> Immigration is a money guzzling exercise and the department is ready to accept all the fees you are ready to pay
> 
> Cheers


Sorry had another question on same note:

Can I go ahead and create another Skill Select account with different email ID in order to apply for the 190 NSW EOI?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Sorry had another question on same note:
> 
> Can I go ahead and create another Skill Select account with different email ID in order to apply for the 190 NSW EOI?


You can
But you should not have 2 EOIs or nsw 190
Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can
> But you should not have 2 EOIs or nsw 190
> Cheers



Sorry didn't get that...last year thru an agent I applied for 489 SA and 190 VIC EOIs, got invited by SA only. 

So now with a new email can I create Skillselect account and apply for EOI 190 NSW only? 

I don't plan on applying for any other EOIs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Sorry didn't get that...last year thru an agent I applied for 489 SA and 190 VIC EOIs, got invited by SA only.
> 
> So now with a new email can I create Skillselect account and apply for EOI 190 NSW only?
> 
> I don't plan on applying for any other EOIs.


Go ahead

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

kc_muzik said:


> It says medium  And no additional criteria.
> 
> 
> 
> What say?


You are on a good footing my friend 
Amen!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Since I am out of the running for NSW due to the additional criteria, I am thinking of filing a new 190 NSW EOI where my partner will be the primary applicant for Finance Manager ANZSCO which is not subject to the additional criteria.

The availability of the said occupation is Medium. 

I have a few questions:

1. My occupation is subject to the additional criteria. Can my partner avail of my spouse points despite this?
2. If yes, then considering the availability of the occupation, will 75 points be sufficient for an invite this financial year bearing in mind it is a non pro-rata occupation?
3. How are invites given to non pro rata occupations? Do all non pro rata occupations fall under one umbrella? Or are there specific number of invites reserved for each non pro rata occupation?
4. Does NSW close occupations before the end of the year once their quota is full? 
5. If yes, then around what month has the Finance Manager closed for recent years?

Please let me know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Since I am out of the running for NSW due to the additional criteria, I am thinking of filing a new 190 NSW EOI where my partner will be the primary applicant for Finance Manager ANZSCO which is not subject to the additional criteria.
> 
> The availability of the said occupation is Medium.
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. No one can predict
3. States are free to choose any applicant they like irrespective of their points or when they lodged the EOI.
They can invite someone with 60 points who lodged yesterday and ignore someone with 100 points who applied a year ago in the same Anzsco code
How many nsw will invite in each Anzsco code is not published anywhere
4. They can stop sending invites at any point of time
5. Not published anywhere 

Cheers


----------



## arcamillus (May 8, 2019)

NB, please ignore I posted before reading your last message.

Thanks for all your help 




NB said:


> High > low > limited
> 
> It’s not rocket science to see that the number of invites will be in proportion to the perceived demand theoretically
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your response.

I know the question seems simple but what I wanted to ask is when NSW says it's limited, does it mean the category will be closed once they have enough applications or will they still take in applications and filter based on higher points?

I know you don't predict these things but just wanted to know your analysis based on previous instances.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 2. No one can predict
> 3. States are free to choose any applicant they like irrespective of their points or when they lodged the EOI.
> They can invite someone with 60 points who lodged yesterday and ignore someone with 100 points who applied a year ago in the same Anzsco code
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Good luck to you all on your invites for this fy 2019-20.

Can anyone have any guess on when can I get an invite for NSW 261314 with 80 points?

Your response is hight appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good luck to you all on your invites for this fy 2019-20.
> 
> ...


No one can predict
Let the invites start rolling by the month end or early next month
Then we will know if they actually invite software testers or it has just crept in

I personally have my doubts as this is a dead profession as thousands of PR holders are already looking for employment under this category 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> No one can predict
> Let the invites start rolling by the month end or early next month
> Then we will know if they actually invite software testers or it has just crept in
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have more than a year of NSW work experience in the nominated occupation ( Software Engineer 261313) and have been living in Australia for last three years. 
Got 75 points ( excluding state point). But my total work experience is just 1 year as my previous experiences are not being counted for not having IT/CSE education.
Previously I thought I would never get a state nomination due to not having long experiences.
However, this recent change of including mandatory additional requirements has made me really hopeful about getting a invitation from NSW. Not sure if there are lots of applicants with NSW work experiences ( 485/457/489 etc.) out there waiting to be invited or any other drama still waiting for me ( going through lots of dramas ever since started the process ). 

Anyway, I just hope that this additional requirement did not affect many people and if it did, they might get other opportunities to get the desired invitation.
Everything about immigration seems to be so freaking difficult nowadays.

Do you have any advice for me guys?


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi there.
Have lodged application in NSW under 190 in 225113. the availability is Medium. Can anyone guide abt the chances? have a total of 75 points including SS


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Thanks NB for sharing your thoughts.


Hi NB,

Just noticed that 261314 is also now added with additional criteria as "Yes", so with that said does NSW is closed with 261313 & 261314 for offshore candidates? Currently, I am on 75 points with maximum in exp and max in English w/o SS. I am really dissapointed now. Can you please advise whether I have any chance in getting invite in 189 or VIC 261313 with 80 before Nov'2019?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Just noticed that 261314 is also now added with additional criteria as "Yes", so with that said does NSW is closed with 261313 & 261314 for offshore candidates? Currently, I am on 75 points with maximum in exp and max in English w/o SS. I am really dissapointed now. Can you please advise whether I have any chance in getting invite in 189 or VIC 261313 with 80 before Nov'2019?


I always had my doubts about the sincerity of nsw In issuing invites for software testers

Anyways let’s see how it pans out

I don’t predict invites 
May be you will get lucky in VIC or 189

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> I always had my doubts about the sincerity of nsw In issuing invites for software testers
> 
> Anyways let’s see how it pans out
> 
> ...


I don't think at this moment I would be lucky enough to get an invitation.
Anyways thanks much brother for your support.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> I don't think at this moment I would be lucky enough to get an invitation.
> Anyways thanks much brother for your support.



Hi NB,

As I see the list is updated today which is 07/22, Is there any slim chance of pulling EOI's before 07/22/2019 for 261314? or is it a testing error during the skill list updation list which was released on 07/17. Any thoughts on this.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> As I see the list is updated today which is 07/22, Is there any slim chance of pulling EOI's before 07/22/2019 for 261314? or is it a testing error during the skill list updation list which was released on 07/17. Any thoughts on this.


Doesn't seem like error and more like intentional. Anyway all hopes for 261314 are gone now unless they change their minds again. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that 261314 is also now added with additional criteria as "Yes", so with that said does NSW is closed with 261313 & 261314 for offshore candidates? Currently, I am on 75 points with maximum in exp and max in English w/o SS. I am really dissapointed now. Can you please advise whether I have any chance in getting invite in 189 or VIC 261313 with 80 before Nov'2019?


189 totally depends on your DOE. If it's from Feb-March 2019 then you may get lucky. Otherwise it's hard to say anything. Let's see. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## prasun (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry, if I m missing anything. I have the EoI on 261313- SE for NSW filed on March 28th with 70 points(incl SS) . Now that is this additional criteria? like some one said is it the end of the road for the offshore candidates?Is it better to look elsewhere now? The availability is shown as high though for 261313. Anyone please?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

prasun said:


> Sorry, if I m missing anything. I have the EoI on 261313- SE for NSW filed on March 28th with 70 points(incl SS) . Now that is this additional criteria? like some one said is it the end of the road for the offshore candidates?Is it better to look elsewhere now? The availability is shown as high though for 261313. Anyone please?


If it ain't invited then no chance now. Other options need to be looked. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> 189 totally depends on your DOE. If it's from Feb-March 2019 then you may get lucky. Otherwise, it's hard to say anything. Let's see. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Dear friends,

As we all know 261313 have an additional criterion now in place, is it wise to leave the EOI untouched not withdrawing it? Assuming that the additional criteria would be taken off post the local candidates are filled up.

Are there any chances that the list could be updated post the local candidates are filled up leaving the quota unfilled ( Coz I have seen the skill list is updated for 261314 - SW Tester in 5 days ) and make the additional criteria to "No" and call up the offshore people. Please share if you got any valuable information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> As we all know 261313 have an additional criterion now in place, is it wise to leave the EOI untouched not withdrawing it? Assuming that the additional criteria would be taken off post the local candidates are filled up.
> 
> Are there any chances that the list could be updated post the local candidates are filled up leaving the quota unfilled ( Coz I have seen the skill list is updated for 261314 - SW Tester in 5 days ) and make the additional criteria to "No" and call up the offshore people. Please share if you got any valuable information.


No harm in being optimistic 
But don’t make firm plans

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

NB said:


> No harm in being optimistic
> But don’t make firm plans
> 
> Cheers


Hmm it's just a slight little hope brother. Nothing I could do at the moment.
Worked hard to reach it to 75(Exclu SS) since 1 year and now once reached, rules have changed. Now, just :fingerscrossed: and praying to god.

Anyways thanks mate for replying.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hmm it's just a slight little hope brother. Nothing I could do at the moment.
> 
> Worked hard to reach it to 75(Exclu SS) since 1 year and now once reached, rules have changed. Now, just :fingerscrossed: and praying to god.
> 
> ...


What's your DOE?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> What's your DOE?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


It's just few days ago.

EOI 189: 75 points |DOE: 19/07/2019 
EOI 190 NSW + 5: 80 points | DOE: 19/07/2019
EOI 190 VIC + 5: 80 points | DOE: 19/07/2019


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> It's just few days ago.
> 
> EOI 189: 75 points |DOE: 19/07/2019
> EOI 190 NSW + 5: 80 points | DOE: 19/07/2019
> EOI 190 VIC + 5: 80 points | DOE: 19/07/2019


Are those 8 years of experience all offshore i.e. outside Australia?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Are those 8 years of experience all offshore i.e. outside Australia?



Yes, it is all Indian experience.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> Yes, it is all Indian experience.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but 8 years won't fetch you 15 points, it will fetch you 10 points as ACS deducts 2 years minimum.

Just to confirm, what does your ACS result say?

It must say that skilled employment after a certain date is considered for claiming points. You should count your experience after that date.


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but 8 years won't fetch you 15 points, it will fetch you 10 points as ACS deducts 2 years minimum.
> 
> Just to confirm, what does your ACS result say?
> 
> It must say that skilled employment after a certain date is considered for claiming points. You should count your experience after that date.


I am having 10yrs + and from that 2 years had been deducted from ACS which is making me 8+ years. Any hope for me brother?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shekhar_babu said:


> I am having 10yrs + and from that 2 years had been deducted from ACS which is making me 8+ years. Any hope for me brother?


Then you are fine. 

For 75 pointers there is backlog since Feb 13 in addition to 80 pointer backlog from May 13. 

So can't say anything now.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Did any occupation change from high to medium or medium to low etc. after July invites?

Someone maintaining an excel?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello friends,

Currently in USA. I just received the pre-Invite from NSW for subclass 190(or the invite?) on 2 EOIs (separate job codes)

While i wait for their evaluation, can i -

1. Get the medicals done? is it possible? (hearing getting it done is tough in within 60 days, i.e., if im lucky to get approved)
2. PCC is about 9 months old. should i get new ones?
3. Anything else i should be prepared for?

appreciate your help!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

2totango said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Currently in USA. I just received the pre-Invite from NSW for subclass 190(or the invite?) on 2 EOIs (separate job codes)
> 
> ...


1. Yes.
I see no reason why it should take 60 days unless the clinics in USA are so overbooked

2. You can try with existing, but chances of co asking for updated pcc are high

3. Gather all your documents for uploading and arrange funds for payment of visa fees

Cheers


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the QUICK response!

I saw in the FAQ that it may take up to 12 weeks for approval by NSW and then after that 60 days to complete the application. Was hoping to do the medicals after the approval. Ill work on the PCC now. Thanks again!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

2totango said:


> Thanks for the QUICK response!
> 
> I saw in the FAQ that it may take up to 12 weeks for approval by NSW and then after that 60 days to complete the application. Was hoping to do the medicals after the approval. Ill work on the PCC now. Thanks again!


Yesterday an applicant was approved by nsw within 1 hour of his submitting the application and processing fees

If you want to wait, it’s your choice

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

2totango said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Currently in USA. I just received the pre-Invite from NSW for subclass 190(or the invite?) on 2 EOIs (separate job codes)
> 
> ...


Hey,

Could you detail out your points, occupation and EoI date?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

I heard that nsw only invites who got superior English score, is it true?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khoaduong said:


> I heard that nsw only invites who got superior English score, is it true?


The data on which this observation of some members is based is too small and unverified 

Don’t get discouraged with such comments

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

khoaduong said:


> I heard that nsw only invites who got superior English score, is it true?


_Selection process
The selection process is competitive. NSW generally selects the highest ranking candidates who meet the NSW nomination criteria in each occupation

This can include:

Occupation on NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List
To be living in NSW, and have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in your nominated occupation (if applicable)
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment_

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

Last year NSW had mentioned that the above criteria were the order in which applicants would be ranked. So if two people had the same score, then the one who had better English language ability would be invited.

However, this year they haven't mentioned any sort of ranking on the basis of the specified criteria. They are just the factors that are taken into account while inviting applicants.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

2totango said:


> Thanks for the QUICK response!
> 
> I saw in the FAQ that it may take up to 12 weeks for approval by NSW and then after that 60 days to complete the application. Was hoping to do the medicals after the approval. Ill work on the PCC now. Thanks again!


One of my friend got her approval in 2 days. Another one waited for 7 days.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi @NB

Previous ImmiTracker analysis shows that the invites go out on 3rd and 4th Friday's of a calendar month (mostly)

So next will be towards 3rd and 4th Friday of August?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi @NB
> 
> Previous ImmiTracker analysis shows that the invites go out on 3rd and 4th Friday's of a calendar month (mostly)
> 
> So next will be towards 3rd and 4th Friday of August?


I don’t believe in even looking at any data which is not independently verified
It inevitably leads to bad decisions 

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> I don’t believe in even looking at any data which is not independently verified
> 
> It inevitably leads to bad decisions
> 
> ...


Sure mate

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello all. Recently joined the forum and have been a silent viewer here. Today I have a query related to NSW partner point. I have applied under 261111 and the ANZOCode is MTSOL but my wife's ANZOCode is falling undero STSOL.. I have submitted ACS for her. Would I be getting her 5 points for state nomination ? Any ideas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalumani said:


> Hello all. Recently joined the forum and have been a silent viewer here. Today I have a query related to NSW partner point. I have applied under 261111 and the ANZOCode is MTSOL but my wife's ANZOCode is falling undero STSOL.. I have submitted ACS for her. Would I be getting her 5 points for state nomination ? Any ideas


If she gets a positive assessment and also has competent English, then you can claim points under 190

Cheers


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Yesterday an applicant was approved by nsw within 1 hour of his submitting the application and processing fees
> 
> If you want to wait, it’s your choice
> 
> Cheers


Thanks bro!

1hr is :cool2: onto redoing the PCC. As for the medicals -

1. is there a link to check approved providers?
2. i hear the test is expensive :faint: My kid is less than 5yrs old (does he need a separate test as well?
3. Does the kid need his own PCC (is there a lower age limit for PCC)?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you detail out your points, occupation and EoI date?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sorry about the delay

i have 80 points = 25+20+15+15+5

System Admin

EOI submitted Jun 2018

hope this helps


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> shalumani said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. Recently joined the forum and have been a silent viewer here. Today I have a query related to NSW partner point. I have applied under 261111 and the ANZOCode is MTSOL but my wife's ANZOCode is falling undero STSOL.. I have submitted ACS for her. Would I be getting her 5 points for state nomination ? Any ideas
> ...


Thanks NB. She has cleared her PTE. waiting for ACS assessment results


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

shalumani said:


> Thanks NB. She has cleared her PTE. waiting for ACS assessment results


Good Luck Shalumani


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

SG said:


> shalumani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. She has cleared her PTE. waiting for ACS assessment results
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

The main criteria to become eligible for partner skills is the mention of nominated occupation on the same Australia Skilled Occupation demand list as that of primary applicant has obtained a suitable skill assessment done. The partner skills will give you extra five points towards the overall immigration point score.


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

sharmashobha1205 said:


> The main criteria to become eligible for partner skills is the mention of nominated occupation on the same Australia Skilled Occupation demand list as that of primary applicant has obtained a suitable skill assessment done. The partner skills will give you extra five points towards the overall immigration point score.


Isn't this applicable for 189?
A consultant that I talked to also said that if my job is in medium and long term list, and wifey's is in short term list, the 5 points would count towards 190.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

FYI. NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List updated on 1 August 2019.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rahul_AUS said:


> FYI. NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List updated on 1 August 2019.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> 
> ...


I see the additional criteria has now been imposed on Financial Manager. Thank God I waited and didn't go ahead with my wife's assessment. 

Any other notable changes?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I see the additional criteria has now been imposed on Financial Manager. Thank God I waited and didn't go ahead with my wife's assessment.
> 
> Any other notable changes?


Down the line, is there hope that they could take this additional criterion out on 2613+?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

shekhar_babu said:


> Down the line, is there hope that they could take this additional criterion out on 2613+?


Only if they see that there are not enough candidates in that particular jobcode. However, for ICT, hope looks bleak.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Did anything change from high to low etc?


----------



## khoaduong (May 18, 2015)

Will they send invitations on tomorrow?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

khoaduong said:


> Will they send invitations on tomorrow?



As per immitracker analysis, it is usually 3rd and 4th Friday's.. But they must be working hard due to expected changes in November so anything is possible


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

bahlv said:


> As per immitracker analysis, it is usually 3rd and 4th Friday's.. But they must be working hard due to expected changes in November so anything is possible


I analysed the Immitracker data and it is spread accross Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays. However, 3rd and 4th week are most common.


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi All,

I need some help regarding claiming 5 points with my Spouse skill assessment and English proficiency.

I have done my ACS assesment in Software engineer but my spouse has a work experience under System Analyst.

Both Software engineer and System analyst are under MLTSSL Job code. So can I apply for ACS for her or she should be working in the same ANZSCO code as mine which is 261313.

Awaiting for a response.
__________________
Software Engineer - 261313
English Test - Superior
Points: Age = 30 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 20 | Experience = 5
EOI 190 NSW: 75 points
DOE: 20 May 2019
Working experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living and working in NSW - YES


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mayank5392 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help regarding claiming 5 points with my Spouse skill assessment and English proficiency.
> 
> ...


Hi Mayank,

To claim spouse points, all you need is a positive skills assessment for your Spouse with PTE 50 in each module.

Systems Analyst (261112) and Software Engineer (261313) both are in MLTSSL, 

You can proceed with spouse assessment in Systems Analyst (261112) too!

Being both your ANZSCO codes in MLTSSL, you can get spouse points added for 189 too!!

Good Luck Mayank!!


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

2totango said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> 1hr is :cool2: onto redoing the PCC. As for the medicals -
> 
> ...



@NB and other folks - 

update- i received pre-invite from NSW today for ICT Support Engineer and Nomination from NSW approved for Systems Admin

Thank you for all the support -if the second is also approved, is there any Pros or Cons in choosing one over the other?


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

2totango said:


> @NB and other folks -
> 
> update- i received pre-invite from NSW today for ICT Support Engineer and Nomination from NSW approved for Systems Admin
> 
> Thank you for all the support -if the second is also approved, is there any Pros or Cons in choosing one over the other?


Congrats!. Timelines and points please?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

2totango said:


> @NB and other folks -
> 
> update- i received pre-invite from NSW today for ICT Support Engineer and Nomination from NSW approved for Systems Admin
> 
> Thank you for all the support -if the second is also approved, is there any Pros or Cons in choosing one over the other?


Congrats 

Are you onshore? Details pls

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> Congrats!. Timelines and points please?


Thank you!

Points- 25+20+15+15+5
Submitted Jun 2018
pre-invite - Jul 25 (System Admin)
NSWapproval - Aug 1

Pre-Invite -Jul 31 (ICT Support Engg)


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

2totango said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Points- 25+20+15+15+5
> Submitted Jun 2018
> ...


You have 80pts with or without State Sponsor? Also are you offshore or onshore? PTE score?

You mentioned you got pre-invite today but here you have written Jul-31?


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

You have 80pts with or without State Sponsor.

Please elaborate your points on the basis of different criterias.

__________________
Software Engineer - 261313
English Test - Superior
Points: Age = 30 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 20 | Experience = 5
EOI 190 NSW: 75 points
DOE: 20 May 2019
Working experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living and working in NSW - YES


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

2totango said:


> @NB and other folks -
> 
> update- i received pre-invite from NSW today for ICT Support Engineer and Nomination from NSW approved for Systems Admin
> 
> Thank you for all the support -if the second is also approved, is there any Pros or Cons in choosing one over the other?


Congratulations


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

2totango said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Points- 25+20+15+15+5
> Submitted Jun 2018
> ...


Have you got 2 ACS Skills Assessments?

1 for support and 1 for systems administrator?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> You have 80pts with or without State Sponsor? Also are you offshore or onshore? PTE score?
> 
> You mentioned you got pre-invite today but here you have written Jul-31?


Bro - Jul 31st and Aug 1st are not too far away. sorry i wast clear on the date. Im in US so we are 1 day behind Aus and so i believe offshore. new to jargon. pardon the ignorance

80pts without state points.

i believe this is the breakdown- 

Age 25
Lang 20
Edu 15
Exp 15
spouse skill 5
state selection now that it is approved 5

please feel free toask any questions you may have. also i apologize for late responses since its midnight here. im doing it on my own by reading through these helpful blogs. also i did both PTE and IELTS as Canada doesnt accept PTE


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

2totango said:


> Bro - Jul 31st and Aug 1st are not too far away. sorry i wast clear on the date. Im in US so we are 1 day behind Aus and so i believe offshore. new to jargon. pardon the ignorance
> 
> 80pts without state points.
> 
> ...


Thanks! You did a lot of hard work. All the best for future. :thumb:


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Kuros said:


> Have you got 2 ACS Skills Assessments?
> 
> 1 for support and 1 for systems administrator?


yes sir- 2 of everything :clock:


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> Thanks! You did a lot of hard work. All the best for future. :thumb:


cheers!!

**that moment when you're figuring out how to add everything in signature and drooping eyelids :tsk: tomorrow never dies- ill update tomorrow maybe**


----------



## mpp2019 (Jul 26, 2019)

2totango said:


> Bro - Jul 31st and Aug 1st are not too far away. sorry i wast clear on the date. Im in US so we are 1 day behind Aus and so i believe offshore. new to jargon. pardon the ignorance
> 
> 80pts without state points.
> 
> ...


Congrats! And thanks for sharing this. So, NSW has sent pre-invites this week also but for higher points EOI's.


----------



## mydearcheskie (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello all, 

I am hoping somebody could enlighten me on this. I received an invitation to apply for SC489 yesterday from Queensland, I have an existing EOI for SC190 for NSW and would obviously prefer to get that invite rather than the 489 (my occupation has just been added to the SOL again this year with medium status and no additional criteria). However, I have 14 days to submit requirements and would like to wait until end of next week to make a decision hoping that NSW ITA comes through as well. 

Question:

1. If I accept the invitation to apply for SC489 (Queensland), will the EOI for NSW SC 190 get cancelled? Will I not get the chance to be invited anymore?

My occupation code is 225113, 80pts (including SS for SC190) and I am offshore. Appreciate any response to my query. Thank you!


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

2totango said:


> yes sir- 2 of everything :clock:


How many years of experience pre and post qualification have you got?

How long have you waited to submit the second request of skills assessment (reassessment) to ACS between the first and the second one?

Please, your response will be highly appreciated


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Kuros said:


> How many years of experience pre and post qualification have you got?
> 
> How long have you waited to submit the second request of skills assessment (reassessment) to ACS between the first and the second one?
> 
> Please, your response will be highly appreciated


submitted them one after the other in early jan and late march 2018 i believe. the unfortunate thing is they cut 4yrs off total experience and i gained 5 points just this june bumping my total to 80 points. hope this helps.


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

2totango said:


> submitted them one after the other in early jan and late march 2018 i believe. the unfortunate thing is they cut 4yrs off total experience and i gained 5 points just this june bumping my total to 80 points. hope this helps.


Thanks bro! I was advised by a migration agent never to do this and obviously she didn't know what she was talking about!

Did the second one affect the first one? I mean, can they change the first one once the second one is issued?


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

mydearcheskie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am hoping somebody could enlighten me on this. I received an invitation to apply for SC489 yesterday from Queensland, I have an existing EOI for SC190 for NSW and would obviously prefer to get that invite rather than the 489 (my occupation has just been added to the SOL again this year with medium status and no additional criteria). However, I have 14 days to submit requirements and would like to wait until end of next week to make a decision hoping that NSW ITA comes through as well.
> 
> ...



If it is the same EOI, it'll be frozen and you'll no longer be invited.

If you have created two separate EOIs, then you won't have any problem. Make sure that the two separate EOIs have different email addresses since this is the only primary key of the system.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

2totango said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Points- 25+20+15+15+5
> Submitted Jun 2018
> ...


Congratulations 2totango


----------



## Mayank5392 (Jun 12, 2019)

Will they send invitations today?
__________________
Software Engineer - 261313
English Test - Superior
Points: Age = 30 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 20 | Experience = 5
EOI 190 NSW: 75 points
DOE: 20 May 2019
Working experience in NSW - 2+ years
Currently living and working in NSW - YES


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Mayank5392 said:


> Will they send invitations today?
> __________________
> Software Engineer - 261313
> English Test - Superior
> ...


From the last couple of months, they are sending invites on last Friday of the month. 
Just an observation.


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

Has anyone got invited today for 189?


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have submitted an express of interest to NSW a month ago as a Mathematician. 

My points are 60 + 5 points state nomination.

I was wondering if you think that I will get an invite with only 65 points?

Also, if you have already submitted your documents under 190 visa with another state, can you withdraw this visa and resubmit one with another state? 

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Eva.


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

This week I completed 1 year in NSW. I updated my EOI with the same information.
However, the only place where I can make that update is in the experience section. 

For NSW 1year criteria, will NSW pick up information from the experience section of EOI, or do I need to update this somewhere else as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalumani said:


> This week I completed 1 year in NSW. I updated my EOI with the same information.
> However, the only place where I can make that update is in the experience section.
> 
> For NSW 1year criteria, will NSW pick up information from the experience section of EOI, or do I need to update this somewhere else as well?


Only from the EOI
Make sure that everything is updated in the EOI and your current address is shown as NSW

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

evagelialampiri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted an express of interest to NSW a month ago as a Mathematician.
> 
> ...


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Unfortunately your Anzsco code 224112 is on low priority for nsw
So obviously your chances are lesser 
I am not aware of how many people do actually apply as its not a common Anzsco code
You will have to wait patiently 

You can have multiple EOIs in the system at the same time
So you can submit another EOI for the state you are interested in, without withdrawing the existing one also

Cheers


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi guys!

I submitted my EOI to both VIC and NSW on 23 July under Anzsco code 132311(HR manager) with 70 points (65+5).

I am wondering the chances of getting an invite since it's not a common Anzsco code with a low priority of NSW. BTW, is it mandatory to have a job offer for those offshore applying for VIC 190 visa? 

Many thanks for any advise.

Regards.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nickoletta1219 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I submitted my EOI to both VIC and NSW on 23 July under Anzsco code 132311(HR manager) with 70 points (65+5).
> 
> ...


Vic has not come out with its rules for SS for the current year
You will have to wait and watch

Cheers


----------



## nickoletta1219 (Aug 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Vic has not come out with its rules for SS for the current year
> You will have to wait and watch
> 
> Cheers



Tnanks for your reply, NB.

Regards,


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Only from the EOI
> Make sure that everything is updated in the EOI and your current address is shown as NSW
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. I have now left the end date of my current experience in Australia as blank. That gave me 5 extra points and should be an indication to the NSW govt that I have more than a year exp in NSW, and that I am still in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shalumani said:


> Thanks NB. I have now left the end date of my current experience in Australia as blank. That gave me 5 extra points and should be an indication to the NSW govt that I have more than a year exp in NSW, and that I am still in NSW.


What is your current address shown in the EOI ?
Does it have a NSW postcode ?

Cheers


----------



## shalumani (Jul 11, 2019)

NB said:


> shalumani said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. I have now left the end date of my current experience in Australia as blank. That gave me 5 extra points and should be an indication to the NSW govt that I have more than a year exp in NSW, and that I am still in NSW.
> ...


Yes. Current address has NSW postcode.


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

Guys,

has anyone received an invitation since August?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

*Update on my case*

Folks,

here is my current status -

1st invitation expired

2nd invitation - applied for visa last week. Had to delay due to some personal issues. Now waiting for medical uploads, latest 
PCC(submitted the app with the old PCCs) - new ones expected by end of this week

Current wait time shows 9 months :faint:

when it rains, it pours


----------



## Kuros (Mar 8, 2019)

2totango said:


> Folks,
> 
> here is my current status -
> 
> ...


What's your points breakdown, timeline and occupation?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Kuros said:


> What's your points breakdown, timeline and occupation?


Age 25
Lang 20
Edu 15
Exp 15
spouse skill 5
state nomination 5
total 85points

Systems Administrator - 262113

visa lodged sep 2019


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

evagelialampiri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted an express of interest to NSW a month ago as a Mathematician.
> 
> ...


Have you got invitation?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

2totango said:


> Age 25
> Lang 20
> Edu 15
> Exp 15
> ...


How long did they take for pre invitation


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> 2totango said:
> 
> 
> > Age 25
> ...


None of us can predict invites it's uncertain and depends on luck too
Thanks


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

*updated points and anxious wait*

folks-

update: i have 5 additional points(total 90) now after lodging the application due to spouse skill. its been 3 months since my last PCC :ranger: 

staring at walls continues


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bdtomas said:


> How long did they take for pre invitation


about 8 months including the EOI edits. excluding the edits 6. i was in the queue longer for another job code and was nominated around the same time frame

hope this helps


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> 2totango said:
> 
> 
> > Age 25
> ...


Waiting for 3 months 
Construction Project Manager-133111
With 75 Points


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Waiting for 3 months
> Construction Project Manager-133111
> With 75 Points


All the best!

2 months since new PCC. Hope i dont have to wait for another PCC :-(

By the way, anyone know when to get the financial statements?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

*Update on my case*

Thankyou everyone for help and support, @NB specifically

The wait has ended, finally.

Last night i received the grant..  

moving on to reading stories of relocation posts.

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

2totango said:


> Thankyou everyone for help and support, @NB specifically
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


thank you!! thank you!!


----------

